# can smoking weed cause social anxiety?



## house bound (Dec 13, 2010)

can smoking too much weed every day for too long cause social anxiety?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

There's lots of factors. It can be like picking a scab. If you already have anxiety, it could make it worse. Responsibility can make you feel paranoid. If you spend all your time smoking (like me), you will probably develop or continue non-social behaviors which could later contribute to anxiety.

It's tricky. It may be relaxing sometimes, other times not. Usually depends on your state of mind.


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Weed usually makes me much less social.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Weed doesn't make you do x or feel like y, it enhances however you're currently feeling, usually with a bit of a mood lift though. Personally it loosens me up, makes me much more cheerful/sociable and sorts out my avoidance.

It can't be sustained though, because if you smoke every day you're just going to end up being desensitised to all of the good effects and only experience a bunch of brain fog, Some people seem to develop anxiety if they've been smoking daily for too long without a break, too, but SA isn't anything like weed anxiety in my experience. I guess it could cause something like GAD.

It all depends on the person though and what their current mental state is like. It's not like speed where it's going to have a predictable effect on 99% of people. Cannabinoids aren't very direct or precise, so there's many factors that alter and modulate the effects.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Weed removes my social anxiety and replaces it with general paranoia and increased awareness of everything. So it doesn't help much at all. I talk a lot more freely with people I know, but barely talk to any new people when I'm high. Too much effort.

EDIT: oh, you mean long term. I suppose smoking frequently enough could cause anxiety, I've found it much more deterimental in terms of depression, which itself causes SA. And I'm too high to make up a scientific explanation for it


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Duke of Prunes, what he said. Im in the opinion that it enhances what you're already feeling at the time, but it can encourage non-social behaviours, which is fine by me cuz i wasent very social to begin with!


----------



## seeker28 (Dec 9, 2010)

This depends on the person, there are mixed reports about the effects of marijuana on social anxiety. For me it makes it MUCH worse especially when I'm high around people. It is as if my already severe SA is multiplied by 10 and I get extemely paranoid and start thinking that everyone around me is looking at me and making fun of me. One time when I smoked weed with some guys I didn't know too well at that time I ended up not saying a single word for like 6 hours. Some of my worst SA experiences happened when I was high around other people. 

From long term perspective it made my SA worse but I wouldn't blame it on marijuana. I think my SA got worse due to the negative social experiences I had while high and not because of the drug itself. Nevertheless I stopped using it for the moment and I'm taking a break until I feel comfortable using it again. I will also think twice before smoking again with people around because it simply is never an enjoyable experience for me due to SA.


----------



## Morphling (Dec 13, 2010)

one time I SMOKED WEED, and died

sh!t is way to hardcore


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i wouldnt recommended smoking weed especially if you have SA cuzz it keeps you from performing at your peak. plus all it does is waste your life.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 22, 2010)

to me it makes it worst because i become paranoid and stuff like that and ill be thinkin about my imagine and how terrible i look but thats if i smoke weed tho but other stuff, i get a different result.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Like any recreational drug/"medication". Cannabis effects everyone differently and it could go either way. It has been proven to have anxiolytic effects. But for me personally I would say it doesn't help my anxiety, but it doesn't make it any worse.

For you, it might make it better, and it might make it worse.



im Lost said:


> yeah i wouldnt recommended smoking weed especially if you have SA cuzz it keeps you from performing at your peak. plus all it does is waste your life.


Please tell me whats NOT a waste of your life? Is watching TV or playing video games not a waste of life? Your going to tell me your doing something productive every moment of your life?

I think you "waste your life" ALOT more then you think.

I also disagree with the "not preforming at peak" comment to. Im capable of doing anything I would sober after I smoke some weed, granted you must take my tolerance and the fact I don't smoke to get completely "stoned" as a big variable you have to measure in there.

There is a big difference between taking 2 hits off a bowl compared to taking 2 bong rips of hash.

What would make your comment much more hypocritical, is if you drink or you take pharmaceutical drugs especially if its a benzo or a amphetamine.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Like any recreational drug/"medication". Cannabis effects everyone differently and it could go either way. It has been proven to have anxiolytic effects. But for me personally I would say it doesn't help my anxiety, but it doesn't make it any worse.
> 
> For you, it might make it better, and it might make it worse.
> 
> ...


what? i dont drink! or take perscription drugs. that was just my opinion! no one says you have to agree! it keeps me! from performing at my peak! i dont know about anybody else & it waste my life cuzz im just all high & slow & paranoid. i cant even think straight! it dosent help me fight my SA at all cuzz it keeps me from performing at my peak! havent you seen the commercial where weed turns you into a couch potato!?


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

im Lost said:


> what? i dont drink! or take perscription drugs. that was just my opinion! no one says you have to agree! it keeps me! from performing at my peak! i dont know about anybody else & it waste my life cuzz im just all high & slow & paranoid it dosent help me fight my SA at all cuzz it keeps me from performing at my peak! havent you seen the commercial where weed turns you into a couch potato!?


Im hoping that was a joke. You don't actually get your info and opinion on cannabis from those extremely ridiculous abovetheinfluence ads. (That are actually funded by the alcohol, tobacco and pharmaceutical companies. I wonder why?)

Those commercials are completely twisted bull**** that were made to indoctrinate easily conditioned people like you into having extremely perverted beliefs on the true effects of cannabis. If people actually think there is scientific evidence or truth to those ads, then ive lost faith in humanity.

I can tell just by the way you talk that you've never smoked weed. I think you should just keep your opinion on how cannabis effects you until you actually try it.

Again, if YOU can't "reach your peak" before/after a period of using cannabis. Then thats YOUR fault, don't use cannabis as a scapegoat, thats a pathetic excuse for YOUR failure.

Why don't you go watch "The union, the business behind getting high". Its a great documentary that you can watch for free on youtube.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

what the hell i smoke weed all the time! whatever! and i do believe those ads becuzz i do feel like that! all high & slow & lazy I cant even think straight! whatever if you think cannabis helps you then by all mean keep smoking but im trying to quit! i cant function when im high why do you think its illegal. its like getting drunk. & yes i actually do drink but not like that! msotly smoking im trying to quit drinking too.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, your even worse then I thought, you don't know why its illegal.

There is 2 reasons why it was made illegal.

In the early 1900's, racism was still very alive, and MANY Mexicans were coming here and "taking are jobs". There was little to no work for people, and it just so happened that Mexicans brought along there culture, and there culture was smoking cannabis.

Tell me, what if every Mexican could be sent back to there country if they were ALL breaking the law?

The main reason it is illegal is because back in the 30′s William Randolph Hearst owned a lot of newspapers and owned the paper mills that printed the paper. Hemp which is a product of cannabis, was dominating his paper production so he rallied his friends in power (government) and finally made it illegal in 1937.

Along with Harry Anslinger, they let out mass propaganda on cannabis, telling people that it made black men rape white women, that it supported communism, and that people went insane after smoking it and murdering people.

There was one famous film out of this called "reefer madness" this along with the copious amounts of other propaganda successfully indoctrinated the public into seeing cannabis as evil and they outlawed it.

Im sorry, you HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR EVEN TALKING ABOUT, you have no knowledge on the subject at all, and I still don't believe you have ever smoked it.

I can't stand that are society still can pull of inane propaganda about cannabis and successfully keep the public ignorant of truth, scientific fact, and keep them having there prejudice ideals about cannabis users.

Keep your prejudice stereotypes about cannabis to yourself until you've tried it. I know you don't believe me, but I can just tell you have never smoked it by the way your talking. Its just easy to tell.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Won't cause it, but can make it worse if you already have it.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Wow, your even worse then I thought, you don't know why its illegal.
> 
> There is 2 reasons why it was made illegal.
> 
> ...


you know what i dont care if you dont believe me! big tip! you dont judge people if you dont them! you keep saying these stupid propaganda! like i said if you think weed helps you! then by all means keep smoking! i dont care i cant function when im high! especially with SA!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Im just saying, if your one of those morons that says "Its illegal because its bad", then your a complete idiot.

It really makes me furious because these ****ing idiots say, "Well its illegal, it must be bad" when people don't even know that it was 100% made illegal because of racism and the personal profits of William Randolph Hearst and Harry Anslinger.

Lie all you want, I can TELL you've never smoked it before, you can just tell so easily by the things people say about it.

Your like that guy from the 40 year old virgin when he said something like "I like boobs, they feel like sandbags". Its just very easy to tell your lying.

By the way, I never said it helped with SA, if you actually read my posts, I said there is a possibility it could make it worse.


----------



## ProLikeJesus (Aug 30, 2010)

theres nothing good about weed.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

ProLikeJesus said:


> theres nothing good about weed.


Theres nothing good about devil wears prada.

Wait so the fact that it causes programmed cell death in cancer and can reverse the growth of tumors isn't good?

Wait, the fact that its the best drug to treat glaucoma isn't a good thing?

Wait, the fact that it can provide a good quality of life to people with MS and other muscle spasm issues, and that its safer for them then any pharmaceutical drug they would be given isn't good?

Wait, the fact that hemp is a quickly renewable fiber that could replace every product made from trees and is one of the strongest textiles isn't good?

Wait, the fact that it can cause neurogensis in the hippocampus which means it actually improves brain function isn't good? http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25509/version/1


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I doubt that it can cause it, but I'm pretty sure it can enhance it.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Im just saying, if your one of those morons that says "Its illegal because its bad", then your a complete idiot.
> 
> It really makes me furious because these ****ing idiots say, "Well its illegal, it must be bad" when people don't even know that it was 100% made illegal because of racism and the personal profits of William Randolph Hearst and Harry Anslinger.
> 
> ...


yeah whatever btw i told you i smoke weed and you still didnt belive me thats your fault not mines! you dont judge people if you dont know them! 
i came here to express my opinions not to try to make someone believe i actually smoke weed like i really care if you dont believe me! your just stubborn! your like the one guy who wont believe anything anybody says! lol you think weed is hard 2 get! i walk around my neighborhood theres people selling weed! or smoking weed! lol yur lame!!! you know what i belive this is like yur fisrt time you just started smoking weed! lol yur a beginner thats why yur so into weed! or yur just a pothead! i known lots of people who was so into weed back then but now quit cuzz it didnt get them nowhere in life! including myself! i believe weed is bad from experience not becuzz some one tell me its bad! btw i some blunts not bongs!!!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Yet again, your making your situation even worse.

First you said "Its illegal cuzz its bad" which anyone who ever used cannabis would NEVER say. Then you said, "I walk down my street and people are selling weed".

That almost made me laugh, your NEVER going to see that unless you live in a ghetto, there is no such thing as a dealer who sits out side and casually sells weed unless you truly live in a ghetto.





This is you, just like you can tell this guy is a virgin by the things he says, I can tell you've never used cannabis by the things you said.

By the way, your doing it again, your blaming YOUR failure on cannabis, your using it as a scapegoat for the mistakes YOU made, please stop using cannabis as a pathetic excuse for YOUR failure.

PS; Did you drop out of school in 3rd grade or something? I know brain dead monkeys that can spell better then you. Have you not been learning the grammar or sumtin?


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Yet again, your making your situation even worse.
> 
> First you said "Its illegal cuzz its bad" which anyone who ever used cannabis would NEVER say. Then you said, "I walk down my street and people are selling weed".
> 
> ...


i live in the ghetto you stubborn jack*** thats how i know your lame for sure! lol your plan back fired! look at the location sacramento!!! i knew you live in the suburbs thats why you dont know anything about people selling weed lol laaaame pot headead!!!

this is me!




this is you!




lollaaaaame!!!


----------



## the itch (Dec 13, 2010)

Weed, alcohol, Xanax or Glock... They all do the same thing at different speeds...
Ego - Though I do agree with much (not all) of your +-facts and feel that _"weed"_ should be legal if alcohol is legal... I have NEVER and I mean NEVER met anyone that could perform anything "other than a power nap" at an enhanced level after smoking pot. I have however watched it remove conscious cognitive abilities from my pothead friends over the years. I've also lost friends and family to lung cancer and alcoholism. Pot isn't a wonder drug as you want to make it out. Inhaling smoke (any smoke) should be avoided regardless of the reasons. There are a lot of facts to back that up but I won't list them.
Dude it's just a drug, just like the rest. You seem to be battling ignorance with your own denial.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I know more about the business and growing cannabis then you. I can assure you of that.

Tell me. What country does the US get almost all of its weed from?


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

the itch said:


> Weed, alcohol, Xanax or Glock... They all do the same thing at different speeds...
> Ego - Though I do agree with much (not all) of your +-facts and feel that _"weed"_ should be legal if alcohol is legal... I have NEVER and I mean NEVER met anyone that could perform anything "other than a power nap" at an enhanced level after smoking pot. I have however watched it remove conscious cognitive abilities from my pothead friends over the years. I've also lost friends and family to lung cancer and alcoholism. Pot isn't a wonder drug as you want to make it out. Inhaling smoke (any smoke) should be avoided regardless of the reasons. There are a lot of facts to back that up but I won't list them.
> Dude it's just a drug, just like the rest. You seem to be battling ignorance with your own denial.


Tell me where I said smoking anything was good for your lungs?

And if you read my posts, I said anything I PERSONALLY can do sober I can do after smoking weed. I specifically told you that you have to take in the variable of my tolerance and how use I am to it.

I never said it was a wonder drug, but it does have over 200 medical uses, and its almost always safer to vaporize/eat cannabis for those diseases/disorders then to use pharmaceutical drugs.

Everything I said about it were facts, I even had proof to back up the one about it causing neurogenesis in the hippocampus.

http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-marijuana/314173-granny-storm-crows-list-2009-a.html


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> I know more about the business and growing cannabis then you. I can assure you of that.
> 
> Tell me. What country does the US get almost all of its weed from?


country? you mean state its california!!! lol laaaame!!! btw my neighbor has the canabbis card! I smoke with him all the time! thats how i know! i know more that you at growing! lol


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

im Lost said:


> country you mean state its california!!! lol laaaame!!!


Do you happen to be 13? That was a trick question almost all of the weed here is domestically grown.

Even though I could, I really don't feel like getting into cannabis trivia, its pointless because you can use google to find a answer to anything.

Is there anything else useful you have to say or do you just want to keep lying about "Living in the ghetto smoking weed erra'day"? Have a nice day. I wish I could be more rude but I don't feel like getting banned.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ego Dead said:


> Do you happen to be 13? That was a trick question almost all of the weed here is domestically grown.
> 
> Even though I could, I really don't feel like getting into cannabis trivia, its pointless because you can use google to find a answer to anything.
> 
> Is there anything else useful you have to say or do you just want to keep lying about "Living in the ghetto smoking weed erra'day"? Have a nice day. I wish I could be more rude but I don't feel like getting banned.


Seriously dude, wtf is the point of your rant. Everything you said, it's pretty repetitive. Is it really worth it to hammer on this guy because he admitted he can't handle his drugs?


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Do you happen to be 13? That was a trick question almost all of the weed here is domestically grown.
> 
> Even though I could, I really don't feel like getting into cannabis trivia, its pointless because you can use google to find a answer to anything.
> 
> Is there anything else useful you have to say or do you just want to keep lying about "Living in the ghetto smoking weed erra'day"? Have a nice day. I wish I could be more rude but I don't feel like getting banned.


yeah you gave up! trick question? lol lame!!! i knew you were a rude person when you first replied to my comment...


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum

As long as no one else has anything to say, im fine with this argument being over.


----------



## the itch (Dec 13, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Tell me where I said smoking anything was good for your lungs?
> 
> And if you read my posts, I said anything I PERSONALLY can do sober I can do after smoking weed. I specifically told you that you have to take in the variable of my tolerance and how use I am to it.
> 
> ...


Hey don't get defensive. I could care less if you smoke a bale a day but stating anyone that disagrees with you is ignorant is, well, ignorant on your part. Posting a link to a stoner site that has another 895 links to other stoner sites is not proof of anything. It's just another weakness. I doubt from your obvious obsession on the subject and your mention of your tolerance, you have any control over your addiction and that is sad. It appears you are intelligent and should have had the ability to cope with life in other ways. I do apologize however if you are using it to control pain from any of the mentioned illnesses. In that case I say puff away. I do however believe it's just recreational and the rest is BS to justify the addiction.:b


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Seriously dude, wtf is the point of your rant. Everything you said, it's pretty repetitive. Is it really worth it to hammer on this guy because he admitted he can't handle his drugs?


The point of my rant was because I cant stand hearing blatant ignorance without speaking up and saying something. It just so happens that after I make my first point someone has to say something back and so starts the ongoing avalanche of debate and arguing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ego Dead said:


> :mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum
> 
> As long as no one else has anything to say, im fine with this argument being over.


I see where you are coming from and believe me, I share the same love for cannabis as you do. In fact, everything you mentioned, word for word, I agree with. Cannabis basically saved my life, I did 2 cycles of chemo with cannabis as my only relief. If it wasn't for cannabis, I honestly wouldn't know if I would be alive.

But you can't change ones mind. You can only control what you do, not what others think. You don't need to convince anybody of anything that's already proven.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

the itch said:


> Hey don't get defensive. I could care less if you smoke a bale a day but stating anyone that disagrees with you is ignorant is, well, ignorant on your part. Posting a link to a stoner site that has another 895 links to other stoner sites is not proof of anything. It's just another weakness. I doubt from your obvious obsession on the subject and your mention of your tolerance, you have any control over your addiction and that is sad. It appears you are intelligent and should have had the ability to cope with life in other ways. I do apologize however if you are using it to control pain from any of the mentioned illnesses. In that case I say puff away. I do however believe it's just recreational and the rest is BS to justify the addiction.:b


Wow, did you really just say the hundreds of links on that page were to "stoner sites". Grasscity im fine with you calling a "stoner site", but those links were to reputable sites and they referenced legitimate studies done by science.

I admit I have a psychological addiction, cannabis is psychologically addicting just like sex or food. I never said it wasn't, but I am still going to refute and prove other peoples ignorance and prejudice stereotypes wrong.

I stated facts, and backed them up. And the other thing I was doing was just telling people to take responsibility for THERE failure and THERE mistakes instead of finding a scapegoat to blame them on like cannabis.


----------



## the itch (Dec 13, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> I stated facts, and backed them up. And the other thing I was doing was just telling people to take responsibility for *THERE* failure and *THERE* mistakes instead of finding a scapegoat to blame them on like cannabis.


I think you're stoned right now...:haha

Just screwing with you. You were beat'n the boy down too hard!!!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> The point of my rant was because I cant stand hearing blatant ignorance without speaking up and saying something. It just so happens that after I make my first point someone has to say something back and so starts the ongoing avalanche of debate and arguing.


im fine with thats too! let me state my opinon! & you can state yours. just dont call me a liar! cuzz thats when it gets personal! & it turns into an arguement. dont judge people if you dont know them!


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

the itch said:


> I think you're stoned right now...:haha
> 
> Just screwing with you. You were beat'n the boy down too hard!!!


im not no boy im 20 years old! how rude! dont disrespect me & call me a boy when im clearly arent 1! i been thru it & i know more than you think!!!


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


>


clever, but a lame response!


----------



## newguy84 (Dec 6, 2010)

Smoking weed in the long run will absolutely make your Anxiety worse. Take from a pot smoker of 10 years. Growing up I was a little shy at times but I didnt really have any Anxiety. At first, weed made me very relaxed in social situations but slowly that began to change to the point where I ONLY smoked by myself or with a close friend of mine.

This has to do with alot of things but the main cause is Serotonin in the brain according to my doctor. He said Serotonin effects everything from Social Skill, Motor Skill, Sense of well being, Energy levels, eating habits and sleeping habits along with a laundry list of other mental functions. Chronic pot use will basically deplete the brain of Serotonin leaving you with Anxiety, Depression, difficulty keeping food down and sleep issues. Now people who are naturally outgoing may never suffer from the Anxiety but me personally... it hit me HARD.

Good news is in most cases its reversable. First off... quit marijuana or cut back drastically. Excercising daily will naturally boost your Serotonin. Eating proper foods especially foods with Tryptophan like Turkey routinely will naturally be converted into Serotonin. 5-HTP "Vitamins" also will help tremendously but don't over due it (can cause stomache problems).

These are all steps my Doctor has recommended to me to detox myself and replenish the missing chemicals in the brain. I have been sober for 7 days and it does help. My SA isn't completely gone (will take months according to the Dr.) but I do notice a vast improvement in social situations thus far. Look up Serotonin, Marijuana and Social Anxiety online and you will find alot of good info with alot of BS too so becareful what you read. 

Doctor also said just about all Addictions/Compulsions will ruin your Serotonin levels aside from pot. Alcohal, MDMA, Pot, Meth, Severe Gambling/Video Games/Porn addiction and even Cigarettes. Obviously addiction to Video Games and Cigs aren't nearly as bad as Meth but still has the same effect to a much smaller degree. Addictions tend to feed off each other in this vicious cycle. 

7 Days sober from pot and I have had severe withdrawl symptoms. I have no appetite, I can barely drink water without throwing it back up at some point, Depression/Boredom, Feeling Anxious, constantly fidgiting around, and the worst.... I CANT SLEEP!!! I've tried sleeping pills to melotonin and nothing seems to work. I'll lay in bed by 11 PM knowing I have work at 8 AM and I'll literally toss and turn til 4 AM before falling asleep its horrible. But it does get better each and every day, it is your body "resetting" itself. Don't give up.

PS. Many of my pothead friends quit before me and I notice a HUGE difference in their personality for the better.

Good Luck


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

im Lost said:


> im fine with thats too! let me state my opinon! & you can state yours. just dont call me a liar! cuzz thats when it gets personal! & it turns into an arguement. dont judge people if you dont know them!


I just have one small problem with that statement, 100% of what you said was your opinion, I mentioned little to no opinions.

You are unbelievably immature.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> I just have one small problem with that statement, 100% of what you said was your opinion, I mentioned little to no opinions.
> 
> You are unbelievably immature.


wtf are you talking about? you posted that pot is good 4 u! & i posted it was not! but then you started talking trash! & called me a liar yur immature & retated!!! i think pot is making you retarted!!!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm amazed and amused by the smug self-assured ignorance in this thread.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ego Dead said:


> I just have one small problem with that statement, 100% of what you said was your opinion, I mentioned little to no opinions.
> 
> You are unbelievably immature.


It's like the pot calling the kettle black. Everyone is entitled to their own thoughts, opinions, presentation of facts. You rail him on his inexperience but it's clear you are as well. It seems like you are still fairly new to the game, my guess is 3-4, maybe 5 years. After a certain point in time, unless you are some kind of activist, seeing, hearing these opinions are so repetitive.

That's really besides the point, ones experience or supposed superiority is the wrong message you should be conveying. It's about sharing, treating them as equal, showing them the light that yes, this is how cannabis improved my life. That's better than saying, you opinion is complete ****. How one responds to cannabis is different. You can't change how ones feels after they smoke cannabis, you basically invalidate how they feel.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It's like the pot calling the kettle black. Everyone is entitled to their own thoughts, opinions, presentation of facts. You rail him on his inexperience but it's clear you are as well. It seems like you are still fairly new to the game, my guess is 3-4, maybe 5 years. After a certain point in time, unless you are some kind of activist, seeing, hearing these opinions are so repetitive.
> 
> That's really besides the point, ones experience or supposed superiority is the wrong message you should be conveying. It's about sharing, treating them as equal, showing them the light that yes, this is how cannabis improved my life. That's better than saying, you opinion is complete ****. How one responds to cannabis is different. You can't change how ones feels after they smoke cannabis, you basically invalidate how they feel.


yes exactly! finally someone gets it! respect my opinions just like i respect yours! but if you disrespect me! & start talking thrash! i will talk back! you dont get it! its becuzz of your huge retarded ego is getting in the way! *hint* your username!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

im Lost said:


> wtf are you talking about? you posted that pot is good 4 u! & i posted it was not! but then you started talking trash! & called me a liar yur immature & retated!!! i think pot is making you retarted!!!


Please tell me where I even once said "Cannabis is good, its a miracle drug, everyone should use it"?

I never said that you moron, you can't even use grammar correctly, Im just trying to tell you that what you where saying was incorrect information based off lies and prejudice ideals.

Heres the difference between me and you, I gave PROOF, you didn't, and I used rational logic and reason. The only thing you could come up with is "Dur.. Its illegal its bad. I saw a commercial saying it makes you a couch potato, so its bad".

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25509/version/1

http://americanmarijuana.org/Guzman-Cancer.pdf

http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-marijuana/525051-granny-storm-crows-mmj-reference-list.html

Face it, your wrong, what you said was incorrect. Ive already proved that mutiple times now. Ive already proved that cannabis use does not cause brain damage, its medical benefits and uses, and its minimal harm and how it effects people differently. Its just getting repetitive now.

Now please, just shut the **** up, im tired of arguing with some kid who probably has 47 chromosomes and doesn't know his head from his ***.

By the way, you might as well be the definition of stubborn. You've already made it obvious to me that you have never used cannabis, and that you don't live in the ghetto. I don't think you understand how easy it is for someone like me to be able to figure out that your lying about things like that, just from the things you say.

If you wan't to keep lying and trying to make me believe that, then go ahead.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

im Lost said:


> yes exactly! finally someone gets it! respect my opinions just like i respect yours! but if you disrespect me! & start talking thrash! i will talk back! you dont get it! its becuzz of your huge retarded ego is getting in the way! *hint* your username!


O, my username. Why don't you take a second to google "ego death".


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely makes me go into solo mode and just think to myself....which sucks because a lot of the time when I hang out with my friends we smoke weed and I feel like I'm boring and not funny.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> By the way, you might as well be the definition of stubborn. You've already made it obvious to me that you have never used cannabis, and that you don't live in the ghetto. I don't think you understand how easy it is for someone like me to be able to figure out that your lying about things like that, just from the things you say.
> 
> If you wan't to keep lying and trying to make me believe that, then go ahead.


im getting tired of arguing 2. im done! i dont want to talk about this anymore. & there you go again calling me a liar! lol retarded. i know i am rite! you fired at me so i fired back! thats all it was. :mum


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you... I wish this thread was never even created.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Smoke a bowl, you'll be okay.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't smoke weed when I have to be around people or in public. I only smoke if I'm gonna be relaxing at home.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

In my opinion weed is not bad at all, but for me it causes panic attacks and paranoia. So i quit everyday smoking and ive been much better but some weekends i still smoke. Its good in moderation.


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

ProLikeJesus said:


> theres nothing good about weed.


----------



## faemonsta (Nov 5, 2010)

As a habitual smoker, I believe that weed neither enhances nor worsens social anxiety. For me, I'm anti-social when I'm high and the same when I'm not. I believe the anxiety has to be there for weed to make it worse. Basically, for me it worsens anxiety in a way that if I don't leave the house and smoke all the time, I'm entertaining myself and don't need others around me even more so than when sober. This might trick you into thinking you feel better because it removes the need to put yourself in situations that make you uncomfortable. 
However, for me I find smoking really helps me center myself when I'm feeling overly anxious or paranoid. It helps me sit down and think about what's really important, and focus on reality instead of what's going on in my head. Seems like the opposite of what weed is supposed to do, but its true for me. Smoking really helps me deal with panic attacks and bursts of anger, frustration, and wards of temper tantrums or harm that can come as a result of such strong anxiety.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm... when I smoke it adversely affects my interpersonal skills, makes me kind of twisted in the head and negative and yes I do get social anxiety. However, I think if I hadn't have taken certain class A drugs, hung around certain people, walked certain paths I'd probably still be a happy go lucky stoner or something.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> O, my username. Why don't you take a second to google "ego death".


Takes me back to reading the Tibetan Book of the Dead and trying to apply it to myself in a half-assed manner. Then I started looking down on people and their egos. I still have an ego but it is damaged and uglier than before.


----------



## arkadiy (Apr 23, 2011)

Ego Dead said:


> Thank you... I wish this thread was never even created.


I am only 19, I am a daily pot smoker (more recently using my SSVape and about an 8th of high grade product a day). I will apologize now for commenting in this thread, especially with how old it is, but I even made an account just to do it (found this thread with a Google search on weed and social anxiety).

You are the opposite of your username, you claim ego death but have one of the biggest egos ever.

You did state facts. "im Lost" did get a little ridiculous with some of the things he said, but not before he was attacked by you. Everyone here can see you are extremely immature and have a lot to learn when it comes to ego.

Weed has positions and negatives, just like everything else in this universe. Only you can decide which side of the spectrum outweighs the other for you. You have to also understand, that just because 2 people who (just an example) have never smoked and smoke the same weed / amount will not have the same experience. Just because it makes you feel one way, does not mean it will do the same for another.

If I had to guess, I would say you are ~14 - 18 at most with a decent IQ. If you are older, you probably have a very low IQ. Just a guess, please don't get too angry.

Maybe you did realize the stubborn idiot you were being, and I had to find some irony in "Thank you... I wish this thread was never even created." I am glad it was created because you have a lot to learn, and so do so many others. Start accepting others information and not putting yours at the top.

While yes, weed does help many people in many ways (there was def a time in my life that I can say it almost saved me to an extent) and yes it should be legal. Try not smoking for a week or two, maybe even an entire month. Yes you will be bored, but instead of being like "****k this sucks" and smoking, find a DIFFERENT activity (I personally recommend physical activies, but everyone is different) to occupy that time.

Just my 2 cents, sorry if everything doesn't make sense huge post/rant.

Edit: Woops, forgot to add this.

"By the way, you might as well be the definition of stubborn. You've already made it obvious to me that you have never used cannabis, and that you don't live in the ghetto. I don't think you understand how easy it is for someone like me to be able to figure out that your lying about things like that, just from the things you say."

A very contradictory post, since this thread shows how stubborn you yourself are. You assume things about this person, but you don't know him. You have your head so far up your ****ing *** that you actually made a comment like " don't think you understand how easy it is for someone like me to be able to figure out that your lying about things like that".... You sir need to take a long look at the man in the mirror, because he is a pretty ****ty one indeed.


----------



## SMR (Apr 17, 2011)

**** yeah it helps. Without it I don't think I could get out NEARLY as much. It doesn't make it go away mind you, but it does something. This only goes for lower doses however. getting mad high will not help


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoking weed makes me social and reduces me social anxiety greatly. It helps treat social anxiety in fact.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It "may" exacerbate anxiety.

But as an outright cause, no siree bob :no


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

I had both when I smoked. It reduced my anxiety at times, and at other times it made me even more reserved.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It "may" exacerbate anxiety.
> 
> But as an outright cause, no siree bob :no


I agree. Also, whether it exacerbates it or relieves it depends greatly on the type of weed that you're smoking.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ego Dead said:


> I stated facts, and backed them up. And the other thing I was doing was just telling people to take responsibility for *THERE* failure and *THERE* mistakes instead of finding a scapegoat to blame them on like cannabis.


If you want people to respect your opinion, you might want to try using the correct form of THEIR in that sentence. Just a thought. It didn't help that you used caps while misspelling a word twice.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Causation? No. But it wouldnt help SA, even if it seems like it would.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Man who smoke pot choke on handle.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Experiences may vary from individual to individual, use at own risk. I'm sure that's what packets would say if it was legal.


----------



## CreativeMind (Apr 24, 2011)

bazinga said:


> There's lots of factors. It can be like picking a scab. If you already have anxiety, it could make it worse. Responsibility can make you feel paranoid. If you spend all your time smoking (like me), you will probably develop or continue non-social behaviors which could later contribute to anxiety.
> 
> It's tricky. It may be relaxing sometimes, other times not. Usually depends on your state of mind.


This.
You gotta look at weed as a mood enhancer. So whatever mood you're in, it's going to multiply that by a million.

But there's a trick to it if you're prone to getting anxious/depressed or paranoid when you're high, always before you smoke make sure you're in a comfortable environment (do it with friends you're comfortable around. But same thing if you're by yourself), have some drinks and food around, put on some "happy" music, I highly suggest Afroman or hard trance,reggae, etc. Play a video game, or watch a movie (comedy).

Really it's up to you to control your high, it's really easy to get carried away and get way into all the problems you're having in life and what not, or just tripping out about the state of the world or whatever. You just gotta know how to control it and you'll have a great time.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I find it makes me quiet and I just kind of sit there and observe what other people are doing. I used alcohol much more and found it to be the most effective thing, but it was too destructive for me.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

I've smoked a lot of weed in my life, especially in the past half a year.. but stopped smoking about a month ago now. I've smoked twice since then.. and when I start smoking again, I eat a lot more food.. and I like need to keep smoking.. otherwise my chest starts feeling um bad/tightened/Idno.. and I feel like I can't breathe even more. and it is proven to make you feel more lethargic, the same day and the next day. there are no ifs ands or buts about it.. the next day it affects your anxiety level as well. if you don't feel it, it's just because you're not sensitive enough to that type of thing or that aware so you don't know, but it's there I guarantee you. people with anxiety should not smoke weed chronically, it's not good for us no matter what anyone says.. and if they say it help them and they smoke all the time, it's b.s. because they're still here and there and anxious and not living life.. but enjoying the weed. I love weed, I am a pothead at heart, but my head disagrees and I have to agree with my head


----------



## UnusedName84 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marijuana, like all drugs, effects everyone differently.

Me personally, Weed is great for my anxiety. A lot of it has to do with your own perceptions of Cannabis and how you think others will 'judge' you based on their suspicions that you might be stoned.

If you truly have 0 ****s to give about them knowing your stoned. Chances are it wont lead to much anxiety. If your fretting over it, or worried about it. Then yes it can increase anxiety. But that whole concept is based on how much your worried about them knowing you are stoned.

For me, smoking weed helps me give 0 ****s about what people think. I can now do so sober most of the time as well.

That said, I was smoking weed long before I was diagnosed with SA and I will be smoking weed long after I get over SA...if people ever 'get over' SA .. (Collectively I've been smoking weed, almost every day, for .. damn almost 15 years now.)

It is also worth noting that I dropped all medications, ssri's, anti-psychotics, etc and use only weed now for social situations that I may have difficulty with (where appropriate) and as a sleep aid.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

I read Hasheesh caused less anxiety than raw dried marijuana.


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

It could be a factor if you are very young and taking the wrong strain with the wrong people in the wrong environment.

But I'd say all of that without the weed would be enough anyway. For me personally, it relieves me of my social anxiety.


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

When I smoked weed I had the worst anxiety attack of my life. All I could think was negative thoughts. It was terrible. I read somewhere that the indica and sativa strains affect you differently, so I may try again...

Oxytocin is like the body's perfect anti-anxiety.. It is the human emotion of "love" bottled up. Pretty crazy haha. Haven't tried it, just read an article about it on popular science today.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to smoke weed a lot but at some point, I can't pinpoint when, getting high made me not only extremely paranoid but very anxious. I would feel my heart beating out of my chest. I thought everyone was judging me or laughing at me or talking about me. I can't handle smoking anymore, in any amount. Half a joint gets me revved.


----------

